#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Rohmintanin Park Hotel - Roi Et

## Propagator

I stayed at this hotel for one night after visiting Norton with Spin for a delightful evenings chin wag. I am sure we put the world to rights during that evening  :Smile: 

Spin had kindly put a provisional booking on for me at the hotel. It is located at 69 Roab Mueang Dannok Road, which is the one that goes round the outside of the moat.



Pictures were taken after I got up in the morning as was heading back to Khon Kaen early.

The entrance, plenty of parking area





and the reception area





They have 4 types of rooms, Standard 450 Baht, Superior 550 baht, Deluxe 650 baht and Sweet Suite 1200 baht, breakfast included.   Hi Speed internet in the lobby, but cannot remember if they had Wi Fi.   Pictured below is the Standard room. Very clean with A/c.    





Room has TV, mini bar





Decent size bathroom with hot shower





Breakfast was the normal Thai buffet type with cold fried eggs (hate em) unlimited coffee, juices and tea. 4 differant selections for Thais (the rice Soup was good) and unlimited fresh fruit.

Restaurant with live music or Kharioke until 12pm.


Recommended and I would use again.

----------


## Chong Boy

good info, thanks. will stick it in the travel book

----------


## Isee

How hard is the bed?? The place looks good enough and prices are good also - but real test for me is the bed - is it comfortable or just a tad better then sleeping on the floor?? 

Cheers

----------


## Norton

^Medium soft.  Quite comfortable IMO.

----------


## Ghandi

Nice for price , I banged quite a few Esaan hookers from Roi Et

----------


## good2bhappy

looks allright

----------


## Isee

Norton/Propagator:  Quite impressed then. Never stayed in Roi Et, been there tons of time during the house build though...

----------


## citizen33

Seems good for the price.  However, one of the best deals in Isaan for a hotel with a good swimming pool and proximity to the entertainment area is the Petcherat Garden, which will only set you back a few hundred more.  Roi Et is one of the nicer Isaan towns in which to spend a weekend.

----------


## sabang

The White Elephant restaurant & pub is just across the canal from there. In farang starved Isaan (minus Udon) thats worth knowing about.

----------


## Spin

^ Sab I'm sure the owner of the White Elephant would be happy for me to point out that if you leave the hotel and turn right out of the car park, the White Elephant is just along the road about 80 meters on the right. No need to cross the canal  :Smile: 

I don't know the owners name, I think he might be German, anyway, he's a dead ringer for Telly Sevalas.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I think he might be German


Claus is his name. German (Bavarian).

----------

